# The best timeline vid of husky :)



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

i found this vid on utube

its the best growing up husky video ..

YouTube - Siberian Husky Puppy- Selene


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

aww shes adorable, kira was 12 weeks when we got her, i cant wait to get another one, and i wanna get one from 8 weeks next time, they grow so fast!!


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

yea  they do


----------

